# Slot Car tracks in Brunswick County, N.C



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone interested in racing HO scale and 1/32 Digital slot cars in Brunswick County N.C please feel free to respond and let us know.

We will be opening a venue soon for racing Slot cars, R/C's, Pine cars and more. We are set=up with a SCX digital system, and also will have a couple of AFX tracks for some HO scale racing .

We have Car Rentals available just to try it out to see if your interested in racing or driving and having some good ol' slot car fun,,,

Hopefully some photo's will be coming soon

www.hobbytracks.com


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

trackman said:


> Hopefully some photo's will be coming soon
> 
> www.hobbytracks.com


I have updated the site with some photo's...

Anyone interested in getting together for some racing or you can stop by and try one of our rentals .

More info www.hobbytracks.com


----------

